# Filme oder auch Filmgenres, die ihr offiziell nie schaut - inoffiziell aber schon!



## Colonel Faulkner (24. Mai 2016)

Mal was anderes in die Runde gefragt, aber gibt es Filme oder auch Filmgenres, welche ihr, wenn man euch drauf anspricht, im Brustton der Überzeugung von euch weist, die ihr aber, sobald keiner dabei ist, dann doch gerne anschaut? 

Ich kann in einer Runde mit anderen irgendwie z. B. nie was mit lustigen Filmen, also Komödien anfangen, irgendwie funktioniert so was bei mir nur, wenn ich so was alleine schaue... Oder Kinderfilme wie die Vorstadtkrokodile, V8 Nitro und Oskar, Die wilden Kerle, Rico und die Tieferschatten, ich gehöre ja nicht zur Zielgruppe, finde so was aber total gut, keine Ahnung wieso.


----------



## Gast20170724 (24. Mai 2016)

Sendungen wie "Auf Streife" bei Sat1. Schlechte Schauspieler, jeder Polizeieinsatz verläuft gleich. Ich finde es witzig.  Ich nenne es AAA-Fernshehen: Von Assis, für Assis, mit Assis.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2016)

Ich stehe schon zu meinem Wort und verkneife mir tunlichst Sendungen die ich nicht mag und auch in der Runde preisgebe. Ich bin kein großer Sportfan wobei besonders das Hupfdohlenballett rausragt. Dort kann ich vielleicht mal ein paar Minuten reinsehen


----------



## Red-Hood (25. Mai 2016)

Burlesque mit Christina Aguilera.

Ist aber wirklich der einzige.


----------

